# New toy



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Well fella's got a new thoroughbred in the stable. Only pic I have right now. 
It has a got muddy 54% gr, warn 4-2-4 , snorkels and front disc brakes and deleted rear brake. It's going to get my 30 backs that I have on my 420 for now. And probably some no limit wheels. It's going to be my sons and my back up ride. But def going to get some axle paddles. And some other goodies down the road.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice! I'm looking for a back up bike right now to


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> Well fella's got a new thoroughbred in the stable. Only pic I have right now.
> It has a got muddy 54% gr, warn 4-2-4 , snorkels and front disc brakes and deleted rear brake. It's going to get my 30 backs that I have on my 420 for now. And probably some no limit wheels. It's going to be my sons and my back up ride. But def going to get some axle paddles. And some other goodies down the road.
> View attachment 12229


AWEEEEE !! Its so cute ! like a 4 wheeler ... only smaller !! 
Good job punkin , feed that thing so it can get swole ...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^lmfao


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like it got the 2x4 selector there


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

browland said:


> AWEEEEE !! Its so cute ! like a 4 wheeler ... only smaller !!
> Good job punkin , feed that thing so it can get swole ...


Lol just cause you have a size issue. And gotta have the biggest and baddest. Well not the baddest. That contest proved that. Don't mean you gotta hate on me !!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

sweet ....mind sharing what you got this steal for?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> Lol just cause you have a size issue. And gotta have the biggest and baddest. Well not the baddest. That contest proved that. Don't mean you gotta hate on me !!


no way that just happened........
you had to go there didnt ya? Man I been medicated since I was the second best on that contest  

I gotta call my shrink , you suck


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^^ man you ain't right. Can't wait to drink a beer with you. Lmao


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Looks like it got the 2x4 selector there
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


Yes sir it does.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> sweet ....mind sharing what you got this steal for?


less than 2000 and more than 1000.. just in case i wanna turn it around and sale it


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Can I get 2 dollas worth ???




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

no but read my mind thats what you can get !!!!! bwhahahahaha


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> no but read my mind thats what you can get !!!!! bwhahahahaha


Lmfao ! Yep I know where that's headed!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

b-RAD is that whats his face of hl imback or whatever old 300 that he has ol2's on....if so is it still having issues or did yall figure them out.....either way i dont think you will wanna sell it i cannot come off mine for some reason i love that thing....cranks every single time i need it to, and i have been offered more then double what i have it in.....i just know if i sold it i wouldnt find another in as good as shape......


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea it set up for awhile. no smokey no more.. just needs a new battery.. and i'm putting my skinny 30 backs on msa elixers ..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice what does that bike have as far as lift....what springs and stuff


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Nice what does that bike have as far as lift....what springs and stuff


to be honest my dad picked it up for me . i havent even seen it in person . i know he tucked 29.5 ol2's . but it will be getting upgrades shortly


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Gotcha keep us updated make that thing nasty as I am sure you will


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

plans are right now to ride it..lol.. then when i get a chance change the snorkle setup. then next spring send it off to get swole...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I see a big lift for it! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> I see a big lift for it!
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


Nothing to big cause my son is 10. But more than likely 2" body lift with a 4" suspension lift. And of course paddles.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Duals I hope? I did mine on ma 500 and tried them out yesterday at Mulletville and talk about they make a diffrence


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeppers duals ftw. It already has the rear brake delete.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gotta love a good ol' 300. I've really contemplated scrounging up some blue plastics for mine, but kinda pointless when I really should just sell it.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

I was wondering who bought that bike.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

30x9 all the way around on ss212


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh yeah! Looks like you've got it ready to ride. I like the black wheels.

To the Batcave!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

oh heck yea ....that looks SWEET ...fits your son perfect!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will get gc measurements this weekend.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good. I almost went with 30x9s on mine when I moved up to 29.5s.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Only reason I went with backs cause I had them.


----------



## CHEVYDAD84 (Nov 16, 2012)

Man thats pretty cool im looking to find one for my son good luck keep the pics comeing


----------

